# When You Retire.....



## Johnskiismore (Jan 16, 2009)

For those of you who don't live near a ski area, when (if) you retire, do your plans involve moving to a ski town?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> For those of you who don't live near a ski area, when (if) you retire, do your plans involve moving to a ski town?



I'm so convinced that I'll move to the Park City, UT area.  Now I just need to convince my wife of the same thing in the next 25 or so years


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2009)

probably not; I like where I'm at with it's easy action to the beach, Boston and friends and family.  I don't think the lady (non-skier) would go for it anyway.

It would be nice to have a vacation home or timeshare though.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 16, 2009)

My wife thinks we're going to VT, which is fine. Colorado is also acceptable.


----------



## Marc (Jan 16, 2009)

No, I'm committed to preserving the family property handed down to me, sacrificing my other wants for it... however I have not ruled out buying a second house (or shack) somewhere and spending a significant portion of winter away from home.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 16, 2009)

My wife an I are planning on moving to VT or Maine, just a matter of when.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd love to but probably not, may just get a second home in VT or something. I would be to concerned about my wife being left without family or friends if anything happened to me.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

My wife loves VT country.  I'd like to be with in 45 minutes to a metro area though.  Mass might be a better option.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 16, 2009)

Probably Vermont.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> My wife loves VT country.  I'd like to be with in 45 minutes to a metro area though.  Mass might be a better option.



you might dig the Portsmouth area of NH.....60 minutes to Boston, within 3.5 to all of New England's best except Jay.  Even Sundown is only about 3.5 I think


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 16, 2009)

I already have the house in place, 5 minutes from WF. For now it's a ski/vacation/weekend place. When we retire the plan is to sell our house in Clifton Park, pay off the mortgage in Wilminton and live there.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 16, 2009)

My wife and I really like Saranac Lake area so we'll be up there someplace just outside of town.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you might dig the Portsmouth area of NH.....60 minutes to Boston, within 3.5 to all of New England's best except Jay. Even Sundown is only about 3.5 I think


 Thanks, I have about 25 years to figure it out


----------



## Geoff (Jan 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you might dig the Portsmouth area of NH.....60 minutes to Boston, within 3.5 to all of New England's best except Jay.  Even Sundown is only about 3.5 I think



That's an extremely high cost place to retire.

My criteria for a retirement location:
* Good public transportation
* World class medical care
* Ocean access
* Skiing access

I don't think it exists.  Vancouver, BC is probably the closest in North America but their real estate costs are stupid-high at the moment.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> For those of you who don't live near a ski area, when (if) you retire, do your plans involve moving to a ski town?



I would want to live in a Rocky Mountain ski town..and ski everyday..and in the summer travel to the East coast to visit friends and family.  No Florida for GSS


----------



## Terry (Jan 17, 2009)

I will stay right where I am at. I have 11 ski areas within an hour and a half of me. An hour to the ocean, and the mountains are in my back yard. Most all of my family and friends live close by. And I enjoy my 200 year old house and its quirkiness.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2009)

Terry said:


> I will stay right where I am at. I have 11 ski areas within an hour and a half of me. An hour to the ocean, and the mountains are in my back yard. Most all of my family and friends live close by. And I enjoy my 200 year old house and its quirkiness.




FU!   :smash: :lol:


Oh wait, how often to you swim in that ocean ?


----------



## Marc (Jan 17, 2009)

Terry said:


> I will stay right where I am at. I have 11 ski areas within an hour and a half of me. An hour to the ocean, and the mountains are in my back yard. Most all of my family and friends live close by. And I enjoy my 200 year old house and its quirkiness.



Old homes is where it's at.  See, Terry knows whats up.  I may not have insulation, but I have 4 posts and 3 beams in every room, each one twice as heavy as the single main beam in a modern house.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2009)

I  am retired live in a 106 yr  OLD house too which we love . 

 It's in a small town on a beautiful river ,near the 1000 islands . WE  are an hr from  the nation's capitol of Canada and several other picturesque Canadian towns and small cities.   It is  75 minutes  from  parts of the Laurentian Mtns in Canada and the Adirondacks  offering up several ski areas and couple hrs from Whiteface or Gore . 

There are 4 colleges to whet one's  need  for sporting and cultural activities.
Low  taxes . low crime rate , low population density. a very good environmental quality  and a very good medical center- AND A VERY LAID BACK lifestyle ----------------- all of which make it HARD to leave .

Even tho we do think about it at times  but when we run the pluses and minuses  here we are


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 17, 2009)

Terry said:


> I will stay right where I am at. I have 11 ski areas within an hour and a half of me. An hour to the ocean, and the mountains are in my back yard. Most all of my family and friends live close by. And I enjoy my 200 year old house and its quirkiness.


+1

Except the old house part. You handymen can keep your old houses


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 17, 2009)

When we retire in about 10 years we'll sell out condo at Mount Snow and buy a house in tthe Mad River valley. This could change though, we fell in love with British Columbia on some summer trip a couple of years ago. A place at Revelstoke would suffice


----------



## Terry (Jan 17, 2009)

Marc said:


> Old homes is where it's at.  See, Terry knows whats up.  I may not have insulation, but I have 4 posts and 3 beams in every room, each one twice as heavy as the single main beam in a modern house.



I also have post and beam construction. Exposed beams in the downstairs, wide pine floors, 9 over 6 wavy glass windows, ctr chimney cape with a Glendale wood cook stove in the kitchen.


----------



## poconovfr (Jan 18, 2009)

When I retire in 12 yeaars,I'll move south where it rarely goes below freezing and I'll be able to tearass on my sports bike year round.SLC is way to accesssable by air and they are above tree line and it snows buthole deep to a giraff.See ya' then.


----------



## hardline (Jan 18, 2009)

ws talking about this on the drive home yesterday. most likely will be somewhere between burlington and stowe but if i mary someone swiss i would concider one of the valleys there.


----------



## severine (Jan 18, 2009)

MRV. Preferably before retirement.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 18, 2009)

I want to get a job with these guys (http://www.rmi.org/) and move to Aspen. Then no need to move once I retire.


----------



## Marc (Jan 19, 2009)

Terry said:


> I also have post and beam construction. Exposed beams in the downstairs, wide pine floors, 9 over 6 wavy glass windows, ctr chimney cape with a Glendale wood cook stove in the kitchen.



Very nice... I'd like to take down some of the crumbling horsehair plaster (one thing I don't like in old homes) and expose some of the chesnut beams.  Wish I had some original windows... most were replaced in the 20's... very poor windows.

I'm going to replace them with some new units, but the will all have 12 over 12 grilles like the originals were.

Had a Household Honest wood cookstove, but I had to dismantle it because the firebox was burned through.

I have some sloped floors though.  And a root cellar.  And a cheese room...


----------



## noski (Jan 19, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> When we retire in about 10 years we'll sell out condo at Mount Snow and buy a house in tthe Mad River valley. This could change though, we fell in love with British Columbia on some summer trip a couple of years ago. A place at Revelstoke would suffice



Timing is about right- maybe we could do a house swap- if you had a home in NC area that would be nice.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 19, 2009)

we talk about it often...we'd like to do ski patrol/ambasadors at an area in VT...we're hitting as many as we can now to see where we'd like to be..so VT in the winter and Cape Cod summers....


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2009)

Marc said:


> And a cheese room...


 

say what? :blink:


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 19, 2009)

ME, probably around Brunswick area.....

What was once only a year or so away though is looking like 5-10 yr away now:angry:


----------



## mikes334 (Nov 23, 2009)

That sucks. My parent ended up having to go back and join the work force as well.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you might dig the Portsmouth area of NH.....60 minutes to Boston, within 3.5 to all of New England's best except Jay.  Even Sundown is only about 3.5 I think



You can make Jay in 3 1/2 from Portsmouth.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 23, 2009)

I've got a solid 40 years to figure it out, but I'll most likely stay in New England.  (Even though I'm not there now, I say stay because I plan on moving back in 5-10 years.)  All my family is in NH and northern MA, so that's the most likely landing place, but ME is becoming more and more attractive, not only for retirement but for my next move as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2009)

Geoff said:


> You can make Jay in 3 1/2 from Portsmouth.



you are right

I assumed it was closer to 4 when I was new to the area.

And earlier, you suggested Portsmouth area as being a very expensive place to retire.  Why do you feel that way?  Property taxes?  Everything else is quite cheap.


----------



## dmc (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd like to retire rich, live in NYC and have enough to take trips to wherever I feel like riding...


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you are right
> 
> I assumed it was closer to 4 when I was new to the area.
> 
> And earlier, you suggested Portsmouth area as being a very expensive place to retire.  Why do you feel that way?  Property taxes?  Everything else is quite cheap.



Most of the seacoast (Portsmouth, Dover, Exeter, Hampton) has a reputation of being pricey.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not sure where people get the impression that Dover is expensive.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> And earlier, you suggested Portsmouth area as being a very expensive place to retire.  Why do you feel that way?  Property taxes?  Everything else is quite cheap.



Real estate prices are really high.   You tie up all your capital in housing that you could start spending down if you lived elsewhere.   Because housing costs are so high, the property taxes are also quite large... not so much because of a high tax rate.... The tax rate in Portsmouth isn't all that high.   About 1.7% of assessed value.

The cost of any kind of labor-oriented service is also quite high in Portsmouth.   Trade people look at the zip code and double their prices.   As you age, you have to pay people to do things for you that you can no longer handle doing yourself.

At the point where you can't drive, the lack of public transportation also pushes you to using taxis.   From personal experience, they get about $10.00 per mile in Portsmouth.   I couldn't believe it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Real estate prices are really high.   You tie up all your capital in housing that you could start spending down if you lived elsewhere.   Because housing costs are so high, the property taxes are also quite large... not so much because of a high tax rate.... The tax rate in Portsmouth isn't all that high.   About 1.7% of assessed value.
> 
> The cost of any kind of labor-oriented service is also quite high in Portsmouth.   Trade people look at the zip code and double their prices.   As you age, you have to pay people to do things for you that you can no longer handle doing yourself.
> 
> At the point where you can't drive, the lack of public transportation also pushes you to using taxis.   From personal experience, they get about $10.00 per mile in Portsmouth.   I couldn't believe it.



Fair enough.  My suggestion for this area was based upon a Root's expressed desire to live near  metropolitan area.  The cost of living around here is FAR cheaper than any suburb of Boston I'd consider living in.


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm not sure where people get the impression that Dover is expensive.



My cousin used to live there and she never complained. She now lives in Jackson, NH (population<1000). But she's lucky in that with what he husband does, she can live just about anywhere; he's at sea 3 weeks at a time.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 23, 2009)

If I don't move to a ski town before I retire, I'm definitely going to move to one when I retire.

Ideally, it'd be a place without a long walk to the lifts (Park City, Telluride, Breck, Aspen), but I might be able to settle for a short car ride (Jackson WY, Crested Butte, Taos).


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2009)

my big issue with out West is the lack of swimming for summer months.  The summer I lived in Colorado, we checked out some rivers and what not, but it all made swimming in the ocean off of Maine seem like bath water in comparison.  so freakin' cold.


----------



## Edd (Nov 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you might dig the Portsmouth area of NH.....60 minutes to Boston, within 3.5 to all of New England's best except Jay.  Even Sundown is only about 3.5 I think



I made it to Jay from Exeter in 3 hours flat and I have witnesses.

I used to live in Washington state and Bellingham was in a sweet spot.  Memory says 1 hr or so to Mt Baker.  It's right next to the Canadian border so Whistler is probably 3 hrs once you dial in the drive, providing no border hassles.  And Bellingham is coastal, roughly the size of Portsmouth with a good pedestrian downtown area.  In the late 90's real estate there was cheap compared to New England.

The GF and I really dug Truckee in Tahoe last year.  I could see myself there but I gotta think the cost of living is high.  Retirement is tough to imagine for my generation; I feel like I'll always be working at this point; doesn't bother me that much.  Your life is now (John Cougar Mellencamp)


----------



## Marc (Nov 23, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a retirement house near the Chic Chocs.  Spend a month or two of the winter and summer up there.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 23, 2009)

WTF is retire? 

I'll always live less than an hour for good skiing. Preferably somewhere the weather doesn't suck either.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> my big issue with out West is the lack of swimming for summer months.  The summer I lived in Colorado, we checked out some rivers and what not, but it all made swimming in the ocean off of Maine seem like bath water in comparison.  so freakin' cold.



That's because you were in Summit. There's much better options for summer-like weather and good swimming, fishing, boating throughout the West. Summit is glacial melt and even my dog gets cold swimming anywher around there. 

I hear Idaho has some really stupid nice lakes.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Fair enough.  My suggestion for this area was based upon a Root's expressed desire to live near  metropolitan area.  The cost of living around here is FAR cheaper than any suburb of Boston I'd consider living in.



Huh?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Huh?



I'm guessing this?



RootDKJ said:


> My wife loves VT country.  I'd like to be with in 45 minutes to a metro area though.  Mass might be a better option.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> My wife loves VT country.  I'd like to be with in 45 minutes to a metro area though.  Mass might be a better option.



this was where my comments were based off Root


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 23, 2009)

I imagine that some day I'll retire, move to ski country(probably Utah or Montana, and live off my husband's life insurance.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm guessing this?





deadheadskier said:


> this was where my comments were based off Root


Damn...I'm impressed that anyone actually pays attention to what I write in here :beer:


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I imagine that some day I'll retire, move to ski country(probably Utah or Montana, and live off my husband's life insurance.



Sounds good to me!


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> my big issue with out West is the lack of swimming for summer months.  The summer I lived in Colorado, we checked out some rivers and what not, but it all made swimming in the ocean off of Maine seem like bath water in comparison.  so freakin' cold.



I would think you could find some lakes where the water is warm enough to swim.  I know there are some of the resevoirs not too far outside of Salt Lake where boating and summer play go on.   

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Nov 24, 2009)

If my dreams were all to come true, I'd have a place in the mountains, and a place near the family and enough $ to travel conveniently between the two.  Then I could chose where I would be and when and for how long, any  time of the year.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2009)

I plan on retiring to a lovely spot 6 feet under...


----------



## billski (Nov 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I plan on retiring to a lovely spot 6 feet under...



that is so boring.

Are you going to be buried with your toys.  You know, like the Pharohs did????


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2009)

billski said:


> that is so boring.
> 
> Are you going to be buried with your toys.  You know, like the Pharohs did????



Actually, I have my way I'll be set adrift into the ocean on a raft with all my toys, then a flaming arrow shot from the beach will catch the whole thing on fire.  A large amount of flammable liquids will probably be required to help it all burn.  I wouldn't be against large amounts of explosives and/or fireworks either.


----------



## severine (Nov 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Actually, I have my way I'll be set adrift into the ocean on a raft with all my toys, then a flaming arrow shot from the beach will catch the whole thing on fire.  A large amount of flammable liquids will probably be required to help it all burn.  I wouldn't be against large amounts of explosives and/or fireworks either.


I don't think that's legal....?

I probably won't live long enough to see retirement. Might as well enjoy life while I have it.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2009)

severine said:


> I don't think that's legal....?



No, it's not.  Hopefully I'll have enough money to have my body flown to somewhere that it is legal, or to grease the right palms...


----------



## ta&idaho (Nov 24, 2009)

snoseek said:


> I hear Idaho has some really stupid nice lakes.



I'll drink to that.  :beer:


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 24, 2009)

Both those pictures look sweet.  The red boat in the 2nd pic looks like ours except ours is green.  Just the kind of situation we want to get into.  Been eyeing some of the resevoirs out side of Salt Lake for boating.   If I find a good lake out west it would increase the chances of us going out there for good.  I wish Winnpesaukee was in the west.  What lakes are those?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Nov 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No, it's not.  Hopefully I'll have enough money to have my body flown to somewhere that it is legal, or to grease the right palms...



But once you're dead, what they gonna do, arrest you? :dunce:

Hey, speaking of legalities, has your wife bought off on this plan?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2009)

billski said:


> But once you're dead, what they gonna do, arrest you? :dunce:
> 
> Hey, speaking of legalities, has your wife bought off on this plan?



For some reason she thinks she's going to kick the bucket first, so I'm free to arrange my own funeral as I please. :beer:


----------



## ta&idaho (Nov 24, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Both those pictures look sweet.  The red boat in the 2nd pic looks like ours except ours is green.  Just the kind of situation we want to get into.  Been eyeing some of the resevoirs out side of Salt Lake for boating.   If I find a good lake out west it would increase the chances of us going out there for good.  I wish Winnpesaukee was in the west.  What lakes are those?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



That's Payette Lake in McCall, Idaho (about two hours north of Boise).  Great place to visit in both summer and winter (Brundage Mountain is about fifteen minutes away).

Lake Pend Orielle up in Sandpoint is also beautiful (and MUCH larger).  I hear good things about Schweitzer, but I've never skied it.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 26, 2009)

Those lakes look awesome!  Another item for the 'to-do' list


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 29, 2009)

Honestly, it will be fairly close to the kids.  (Unless they get jobs in Iowa or Illinois).  65 & 70 year old knees & hips don't work the same so a big ski mountain or Jackson Hole so I can climb the grand probably won's be high on the list then.  

If kids or family were not an issue, a slightly warmer climate or close proximity to the peaks might be nice.   I'm a hiker not a skier so North Carolina & TN or maybe AZ or NM sound nice.  My wife likes the beach so AZ & NM won't work, NC will, maybe a 55+ condo near the beach & a 2nd home in Asheville......


----------

